# General > General Chat >  Man, Woman, Wild TV Show

## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Myke Hawke is a former Special Forces survival expert. His wife Ruth is a TV journalist. Together, they take on some of the most forbidding and remote locations around the world. Dropped into each spot, they must survive as a team for four days and nights, with only a knife and the clothes on their backs. As they test their will and their marriage, the two find common ground standing up to nature as husband and wife in the wildest places on Earth.

Source: Discovery Channel , FOLLOW ME> http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/man-woman-wild/

New Series,   
Premiers this Friday July 16th, at 9pm on Discovery.

----------


## Rick

Maybe THEY know what the best survival knife is.

----------


## Justin Case

I wonder if Cody and Dave's bickering gave them the idea for a Husband wife survival show ?  I just watched the Jungle re run and Dave kept calling Cody "The little homemaker"  LOL

----------


## Rick

I would imagine the concept for the show was put together last year. It takes time to put the show together, film, edit, etc. etc.

----------


## Justin Case

I was joking,,  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

I know......

----------


## Justin Case

After seeing the preview, I am thinking this show may be an attempt to draw the Female viewer more,,  Not sure?

----------


## Rick

Or at least our feminine side.

----------


## Justin Case

I wonder if she will be running around in a Survival Bikini ?  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

That would be okay as long as he doesn't wear a survival thong.

----------


## Trabitha

Is quickly becoming my most favorite "survival" show on TV!!!
I can honestly say...that even though I like "Dual Survival", "Man, Woman, Wild" totally rocks!!

What'cha think?  :Wink:

----------


## hunter63

Seems to be talked about a bit here:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ad.php?t=12746

I watched it for the first time tonite, couple of episodes.
I liked it, pretty basic stuff, thought the the girl was really girly at times, then switched to bush lady in a flash.

Still beats most of the BS on the TV these days.....at least one thumbs up......

----------


## Sarge47

Remember, you asked:  1st it's obvious that there's at least one other person operating a camera; tonight, while in Africa, we see a shot of them walking towards the area where the dead animal is.  Both of them are in the shot yet the camera is "following" them.   :Smash: 

2nd, Mrs. Hawke seems very knowledgeable at times, while very much the "dumb blonde" in others.  she needs to "stay in character."   :Blushing: 

3rd, next week they're in a swamp; it looks to me like they're following Cody & Dave's exploits.  The 'gator tail for supper was just on Dual Survival last week!  Gutting & eating snake, the week before!  :Online2long: 

4th, I do like Mikes huge....Kukri!  That sucker could do damage!   :Sneaky2: 

5th, I think Mike looks really weird when we see the shots of him from his helmet cam.  :Innocent: 

6th,I'd like to know what knife both Mrs. Hawke & Dave Canterbury are using!  Details people, details!   :Cool2: 

While I like Dual Survival better, I'm glad that you like the show.  At least it's getting an audience!   :Cool2:

----------


## welderguy

I missed tonights episode , hope to catch a replay this weekend.

----------


## Sarge47

> I missed tonights episode , hope to catch a replay this weekend.


They're replaying it right now, I believe.   :Cool2:

----------


## Mischief

Sarge no disrespect 

The show is pure BS

Respectfully
Mischief

----------


## Sarge47

> Sarge no disrespect 
> 
> The show is pure BS
> 
> Respectfully
> Mischief


You're not dissin' me, it ain't my show.  I do like Dual Survival though.   :Cool2:

----------


## rwc1969

Always a critic sarge, LOL! You do realize there's only so many environs and critters to eat. He explained the whole dual camera deal as they were walking out to hunt. I think it's a great show trabitha. I'ts really growing on me.

----------


## lennyjonn

I watched Dual Survival tonite, 7/23/10. The locale was Arizona. The more I watched the more familiar it became. The 2 were off rte. 288 between Pleasant Valley and Lake Roosevelt. In fact at the point where they were standing looking down at water in the canyon they were about a 1/4 mile from 288. I stood at the exact same spot winter of 2008--2009 when I camped at Roosevelt October to April. Great place to winter. Snow up high and mild below. I know its difficult sometimes to get completely away from civilization but they tried. Cody is from Flagstaff and has been teaching survival up there for years. He knows his stuff, but I've never quite understood his shoeless thing. Good show nevertheless. I pick something up each episode.

----------


## crashdive123

@Trabitha - I just watched the jungle episode last night.  I thought it was  OK.

----------


## Justin Case

> 4th, I do like Mikes huge....Kukri!  That sucker could do damage!


Is that what its called these days ?  :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> Always a critic sarge, LOL! You do realize there's only so many environs and critters to eat. He explained the whole dual camera deal as they were walking out to hunt. I think it's a great show trabitha. I'ts really growing on me.


Never knew of a camera that can track people on it's own.  There's got to be somebody manning it.  If you believe Mike then I got a watch I want to sell you. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Sarge47

> I watched Dual Survival tonite, 7/23/10. The locale was Arizona. The more I watched the more familiar it became. The 2 were off rte. 288 between Pleasant Valley and Lake Roosevelt. In fact at the point where they were standing looking down at water in the canyon they were about a 1/4 mile from 288. I stood at the exact same spot winter of 2008--2009 when I camped at Roosevelt October to April. Great place to winter. Snow up high and mild below. I know its difficult sometimes to get completely away from civilization but they tried. Cody is from Flagstaff and has been teaching survival up there for years. He knows his stuff, but I've never quite understood his shoeless thing. Good show nevertheless. I pick something up each episode.


How about an "intro?"   :Cool2:

----------


## hunter63

> Is that what its called these days ?


I thought it was called a "Bolo Knife"?........used to sell them on the back of Popular Mech mag, waaaay back when. (Used to buy a lot of surplus stuff from theat ad)

I'm wrong
Looked it up, seems the Bolo is slightly different shape.
http://www.olive-drab.com/od_edged_w...tools_bolo.php

----------


## Trabitha

> Remember, you asked:  1st it's obvious that there's at least one other person operating a camera; tonight, while in Africa, we see a shot of them walking towards the area where the dead animal is.  Both of them are in the shot yet the camera is "following" them.  
> 
> 2nd, Mrs. Hawke seems very knowledgeable at times, while very much the "dumb blonde" in others.  she needs to "stay in character."  
> 
> 3rd, next week they're in a swamp; it looks to me like they're following Cody & Dave's exploits.  The 'gator tail for supper was just on Dual Survival last week!  Gutting & eating snake, the week before! 
> 
> 4th, I do like Mikes huge....Kukri!  That sucker could do damage!  
> 
> 5th, I think Mike looks really weird when we see the shots of him from his helmet cam. 
> ...



Yep, they've never implied that there isn't a camera crew with them.  I don't mind that though, it's simply meant to give you some insight.   :Wink: 

I think I can relate a lot with the wife.  Things that bother her...bother me.  It's nice to see her work through it.  I'm actually excited to watch her progress through the series.  I don't think she's playing a character at all, as this is the way a lot of women are.  She wants to do what she has knowledge doing, and has a really hard time getting her self to do things she's not familiar with or frightened of.

I don't understand...so because a survivalist already ate a snake or a gator...they should avoid it?  I'm kind of confused with that logic.  Sometimes you eat what you can eat, and depending where you are, there are only so many options. 

I love that knife too!   :Wink: 

I made the same observation about the camera hat!!  LOL!!  It's kind of freaky, isn't it? LOL!!

The first knife was actually one that we have.  It's a cold steel SRK.  
Her second one was larger it looked like an SOG type of knife, but it had so little screen time we have no clue.

I can't stand Cody's hippy antics...I think that's why I'm not really that into that show.   :Wink:   Just sayin'...

----------


## Camp10

> I can't stand Cody's hippy antics...I think that's why I'm not really that into that show.    Just sayin'...


Lol,My wife's first comment the first time we watched Man Woman Wild was that it was the same show as dual survival but they cast a _real woman_ to play Cody!  

I still like Dual survival a little better but enjoyed the show just the same.

----------


## Justin Case

> Lol,My wife's first comment the first time we watched Man Woman Wild was that it was the same show as dual survival *but they cast a real woman to play Cody! * 
> 
> I still like Dual survival a little better but enjoyed the show just the same.


LOL LOL,,  Too Funny !   :Smash:

----------


## rwc1969

> Never knew of a camera that can track people on it's own. There's got to be somebody manning it. If you believe Mike then I got a watch I want to sell you.


Mike stated as they were walking out to hunt that the camera crew would be following them....from a distance. Next time you watch it you might want to have the volume on. :Blushing:

----------


## Justin Case

they were being filmed by a crew lots of times,  Like when they were in the shelter and that animal came snooping,  the shot showed them both looking through Her camera w/night vision,

----------


## rwc1969

I don't think they ever implied there wasn't a camera crew except for when he goes out solo hunting with the head cam, did they?

BTW, would anyone here have ate that snake with all the worms in it? Not me!

----------


## crashdive123

I'm pretty sure that the large blade he was using was a Cold Steel Kukri Machete.  I think hers was a Cold Steel SRK.  Not sure what his smaller blade was.

The jungle episode was the only one I watched.

----------


## Trabitha

> Lol,My wife's first comment the first time we watched Man Woman Wild was that it was the same show as dual survival but they cast a _real woman_ to play Cody!  
> 
> I still like Dual survival a little better but enjoyed the show just the same.


LOL!!!  I like your wife!!  LOL!!  I think we see Cody the same!

----------


## Justin Case

> BTW, *would anyone here have ate that snake with all the worms in it?* Not me!


Helllllll   NO !  (i'll bet they didn't either)

----------


## Camp10

> BTW, would anyone here have ate that snake with all the worms in it? Not me!


If you've eaten pork, fish, or bear (and probably plenty of other meats) then you have also eaten worms.  This is why they tell you to cook them all the way through.

----------


## Sarge47

> Mike stated as they were walking out to hunt that the camera crew would be following them....from a distance. Next time you watch it you might want to have the volume on.


I watch TV with headphones so as not to disturb others, however, since I'm not a big fan of the show I usually have the headphones off.  So if there's a camera crew, where do they sleep?  How do they stay safe at night?  What do they eat, gator tail?  Inquiring minds want to know!   :Innocent:  

*Trabitha wrote:  "I don't understand...so because a survivalist already ate a snake or a  gator...they should avoid it?  I'm kind of confused with that logic.   Sometimes you eat what you can eat, and depending where you are, there  are only so many options."*  My point on the food thing was that it's all following the same "formula" that Les, Bear, Cody, & Dave have done, and no, I don't care for the redundant plot lines.  Several years ago I e-mailed Les Stroud & the Discovery Channel both on what I'd like to see...no response as of yet.   :Cool2:

----------


## Justin Case

> Several years ago I e-mailed Les Stroud & the Discovery Channel both on what I'd like to see...no response as of yet.


Playboy Bunny Survival ??   :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> If you've eaten pork, fish, or bear (and probably plenty of other meats) then you have also eaten worms.  This is why they tell you to cook them all the way through.


Yeah,  But you dont have to look at them first,,, :Sneaky2:

----------


## doug1980

He got her to drink his pee.   :Smile:   I love my wife but I would not drink her pee no matter what.

----------


## Sarge47

Then she got sick & he had to call for the Crew Medic!  Then he watches her puke!  I wonder why she got sick?  Was it only from the heat.  Even the Army Survival Manual warns NOT to drink urine, even if it's your own.  That was just plain sick!   :Cool2:

----------


## doug1980

So called Green Beret.  Guess he didn't read the Army Survival Manual.

----------


## Sarge47

> So called Green Beret.  Guess he didn't read the Army Survival Manual.


I thought he was an instructor in the Navy Seals.  His book on "Navy Seal Survival" is listed on Army Ranger Dude's Web-Site.   maybe they drink urine, I don't know.  He really respected that she "soldiered it out!"  I'd of took that baby Rattlesnake & put it in next to him while he slept!      :Cool2:

----------


## doug1980

Just read his bio and it said he was Enlisted and a Green Beret than earned a Commission in the Green Berets.  He also has a survival school called Spec Ops.  Either way the whole pee drinking thing is stupid.

----------


## Sarge47

My bad, I guess it was "Green Beret" not "Navy Seal."   :Blushing:

----------


## doug1980

Who really knows though.  Could be neither.  :Smile:

----------


## Sarge47

Buy Mykel's knife!  http://www.topsknives.com/product_in...roducts_id=307

Buy Mykel's book:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/076...SIN=0762433582

Meet Mykel's buds:  http://mykelhawke.com/survival

Ok, if anybody's interested go for it!  As Mykel says on his web-site:  "Happy Survivalin'! (???)

----------


## Sarge47

I hate to burst these guys bubbles but if anybody really wants to learn about survival, get an older copy of the Boy Scout Field Book, or some of J. Ron Fears work...they don't cost near as much!   :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

I didn't see the episode but I'll tell you this for certain. If I even mentioned that option to my wife I'd be wearing it. I'm not the brightest bulb in the box but momma didn't raise any fools.

----------


## Winter

I missed that episode.

I do like Mr Hawke. He builds some great shelters and moves/talks slow.

You guys gotta realize that in all these shows a shock factor is inserted by the producers.

Being good at survival and/or military stuff does not equal a great knife designer.

Take Ron Hoods ATAX. It's useless.

The Tom Brown* WSK? It's an answer to an unasked question.

I could go on and on about survival instructors knife designs.






*Tom did not invent this knife.

----------


## crashdive123

I've only seen one of the episodes.  I thought it was OK.

----------


## Winter

I like all the survival shows. There's usually one thing in each to learn from whether it's what to do or what not to do.

BTW, Les Stroud is BACK next week. WooHooo

----------


## Sarge47

Okay, 1st, all 3 threads on this show have now been merged together to keep everybody's comments in one place!  2nd, for a former Green Beret, Mykel Hawke is the worst hunter I ever seen!  Last night Mykel tried to get Bull frogs by bashing them with  a long club.  He had very limited success.  Bull Hockey!  I've caught many Bull Frogs with nothing more that a long pole, a thin fishing line, & a small leaf from a bush...any bush!  Next, he made a couple of primitive compound bows with arrows for him & his wife to use to hunt wild turkeys.  So how did he try to hunt them?  By trying to run them down on foot!  Reminded me of Wiley E. Coyote trying to catch the road runner.  Negative results again.  Next, he fired an arrow at a rabbit 12 feet away & lost it!  This despite the fact that he & his wife test fired their bows before going hunting by firing their arrows at his hat on a stick, with success!  I think Mykel needed to talk to David Canterbury on how to kill a turkey with a primitive Bow & arrow!   :Sneaky2:   :Innocent:   :Cool2:

----------


## esp

As with all survival shows, I learn something each time, however, i think Myke has a boatload of patience with the wife, as she does complain a LOT!

----------


## tipacanoe

Mykel Hawke doesn't seem to handle his kukri in a very safe manner.  Last night he was using it to bore a hole for a fire stick, up against his left calf.  Can't imagine how bad the cut would have been, if it had slipped with the pressure he was putting on his leg.  Also why does he have a hat, long sleeve shirts, gloves, and she is in a tank top, no gloves etc.?  I do admire her spunk and efforts that she puts into the show.

----------


## Justin Case

Personally, I am getting bored with all these shows,,,,  "The Colony" is about the dumbest one yet IMO,,,   YAWN,,,

----------


## BENESSE

Tried watching this show for the first time and all we could endure is about 6 minutes. (This is the one where they're somewhere on a windy, rocky beach and he's trying to start a fire with a bow drill.)
Contrived dynamic between the two, playing to camera, kissing constantly (guess instead of high-fiving?) and her commenting on his a$$.
It made my hair hurt.

----------


## Justin Case

> tried Watching This Show For The First Time And All We Could Endure Is About 6 Minutes. (this Is The One Where They're Somewhere On A Windy, Rocky Beach And He's Trying To Start A Fire With A Bow Drill.)
> Contrived Dynamic Between The Two, Playing To Camera, Kissing Constantly (guess Instead Of High-fiving?) And Her Commenting On His A$$.
> *it Made My Hair Hurt.*


Roflmao,,,,,,,   ( Its enough to make ya gag isn't it ?)    :Smile:

----------


## SARKY

I can't take it any more!!!! what a POS show. I don't believe that he could survive in a walmart or a costco without some survival expert to tell him what was edible and what was not.

----------


## Rick

Uh, have you been in Wal Mart lately? 

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?page_id=9798

----------


## crashdive123

The really fantastic thing about all of these shows ---- and I do mean fantastic ---- if I don't watch them, they don't bother me a bit.

----------


## Batch

> I can't take it any more!!!! what a POS show. I don't believe that he could survive in a walmart or a costco without some survival expert to tell him what was edible and what was not.


That was about what I surmised! LOL

----------


## rwc1969

Aw comon! It's not that bad compared to the other stuff out there.

Although, the latest one where they're in the lifevests it appeared they both had shaved legs?

Not that I was lookin at his legs or anything.

----------


## Sarge47

Did like the bit about using a 9 volt battery & steel wool.  However in one of his other shows he said that one should always carry matches & a lighter.(?)  Green Beret?   :Cool2:

----------


## letslearntogether47

The scenario where they got stuck in Africa and he does the hand drill to light a fire.
It seemed kind of odd that he finds a length of wire,some pliers but doesn't use the jeeps battery at all for fire.Even takes the battery out of the vehicle to use the pan for boiling water.Instead he uses the wire to hang that wilder beast leg low in a tree that eventually draws in hyenas that steal the meat anyways.
I know,arm chair quarterback. :Blushing: Things always seem different when looking from the sideline.

----------


## esp

I think that soemtimes too when I am watching the show, I see ALL this edible plant stuff all around them while they are talking about being hungry and needing to find food, I think "what is that you don't see all around you there?"

guess it makes for better TV if wifey has to scrunch up her face while eating a bug.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

All these type shows are just giving people what they want and have little or nothing to do with survival. Most any outdoor activity a person could think to get involved in has safety programs with the types of information that should be known. I have seen 2 episodes of Dual Survival and each began with the stupidest thing you could do. The first a VW broke down and they decided to strip it and head out into the desert! In the second they ran out of gas in a boat in the swamps and decide to head deeper in the swamp and at one point leave the boat behind. This is dangerous to promote such ideas. I've seen it happen in Alaska when people break down and they get lost and die. GO BACK TO WHERE YOU CAME FROM THE SAME WAY YOU GOT THERE!  

They have little to do with living in the wilderness either. I do have to give the newer shows a little credit since they are begining to go after bigger meals that make it worth your while. Given enough time I wonder if these shows will evolve into useful information. I have high hopes for Les's new show that visits indigenous people. Letting go of preconcieved notions and learning from those that live it in the area is one of the things that determines success or failure. This type of person is not as common as you would think and why so many fail.

----------


## trax

> The really fantastic thing about all of these shows ---- and I do mean fantastic ---- if I don't watch them, they don't bother me a bit.


You and me both brother, you and me both

----------


## Old GI

His SF time has been verified.  However, the SF/SOF community is split about how he's marketing himself.  He has left messages on a SOF forum and doesn't impress.  If you noticed his photo in dress greens with a white shirt and bow tie, it is filled with serious uniform faux pas.  Not that he was in greens with white shirt and bow tie for his wedding as that is normal for a ARNG officer (not required to have dress blues).  You old NCOs could pick out what I'm talking about in less than a minute.  (Sorry, I can't find that photo now).

----------


## Winter

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I don't see any 670-1 problems.

----------


## kyratshooter

Outside with no cover.

Things have changed since I was in.  SF is now a branch rather than detached duty.

I worked around SF units a lot and found they were not that much different than regular usits except for the operations they were assigned and the indiginious people they worked with.  They are soldiers first and their training is mission completion oriented.  Comming up short a limb or wrecking your health for the rest of your life is secondary to completing the mission.  Jungle Warfare School was fighting in the jungle.  Desert Warfare school was fighting in the desert.  Same for mountain Warfare.  Actual survival training was minimal and related only to mission completion.   

SF people are not survival specialists, they are mission completion specialists.  I know several I would not accompany on a car camp in a state park.  

My first thought is that this guy was a Captain.  By the time you make Captain you are on career track.  What happened?  Medical? Psych? Run over the general's dog?  Poor preformance review?

----------


## Old GI

Look at his Green tabs. Bar is missing on his bolo badge. Only time I wore one of those was doe DA photo.

----------


## Justin Case

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> I don't see any 670-1 problems.


Dang,,  He looks like Jim Carey,

Pic of Carey.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sarge47

Well the 3es to last installment found our heroes, Lucy & Ricky...er...uh...Mykel & his bride, on a desert Island.  Mrs. Hawke then upstaged her hubby in the "hunter/gatherer role while Mykel, the former Green Beret, couldn't figure out "light refraction" to spear a large eel.  He did, however, manage to snag a sea cucumber.(?)  Mrs. Hawke went out & killed a couple of large Coconut Crabs, & got some eggs, among other things.

Then, last week, in the style of TBWN, the Hawkes staged a snowmobile accident in Alaska's "Bermuda Triangle" area, 20-25 miles (NOTE:  not 240 miles!) from the nearest settlement.  It was Spring & there was deep snow everywhere.  Their goal was to try & survive with nothing more than their knives & the clothes on their backs. (sound familiar?)  Remember, Mykel is a "survival instructor/expert" for the "Spec-Ops" Survival school where their goal is to teach their students how to survive with only those two things!

_THEY FAILED!

_That's right, they had to call for rescue.  Mykel even admits on film that Alaska beat them!   :chair:   Maybe Les Stroud could show him how it's done!  BTW, besides their knives & clothes they cannibalized the Snowmobile.  Wrong terrain & time of year.  Their was no game, including fish, or wild edibles.  Mylkel promises to be back in Alaska again...we'll see!    :Creepy:

----------


## klickitat

Might as well watch Entertainment Tonight. I won't let the boys watch it, not that they ever asked to.

----------


## Sarge47

That's right, boyz and goils, the "Lucille Ball & Desi Arnez" of the outdoors survival experts are back!  Mykel Hawke and his bride's new season is starting September 2 , (Friday night) on Discovery!  So if you want to see Mykel "strut his stuff" in front of his wife be sure and tune in!   :Creepy:   :Whistling:

----------


## BENESSE

Groan!
I didn't like them the first time around. 
Might as well watch The Housewives of New York. Now _that's_ real survival.

----------


## hunter63

Didn't watch last nite as the football game was on.....
But Hey, guys, come on.......Ruth is Hot!

----------


## Winnie

There are times when I'm glad I refuse to pay for satellite TV....

----------


## Sarge47

> Didn't watch last nite as the football game was on.....
> But Hey, guys, come on.......Ruth is Hot!


But she's not hotter than the football game it seems.   :No:    It wasn't on last night, it starts this coming Friday.  Last night they replayed some "Dual Survival" episodes and the latest episode of Bear's new season.  Here's something funny to do with "Man vs. Wild."  When the show either breaks for a commercial or comes back from one they have a little scene where Bear is running hel1 bent for leather.  When you see that imagine him giving out short, girlie screams.  "Arghh!  arghh! arghh! then, after a second or two, imagine a large, hungry, Grizzly Bear loping after him!  Hilarious!

----------


## Mad Cow

I never watched but a few shows, but hey, they are making a living at it so good for them. To me, all thees so called survival experts neglect the most important aspect of being able to survive a good time gone bad in the wilderness. That's the ability to keep a cool head, and think your way through a problem. That's is the secret to surviving in the wild, not your Top's knife or any of that junk that has enjoyed a boon in sales from all the survival shows out there.  There have been to many instances of people who dont know jack surviving in the wilderness with no skills or cool equipment for it to be otherwise. And this talk of which ones are and are not "pure" is just silly. Les Stroud has had to be extracted on one of his shows because of sloppy knife handling, which is a beginners mistake. sure Bear Grills wore a life jacket while swimming fully clothed and that's a good thing as only a moron wouldn't. And they all stick close to the big city when filming in case one of them is hurt. I would like to see a show or two on the psychology of survival, and some discussion about that subject, and less of the arm chair commando jibber jabber that is wasted on thees shows. None are "pure", not one. They are all just TV and nothing more.

----------


## crashdive123

I watched a few episodes.  I thought they did a good job at explaining to an audience what and why they were doing things.  These shows are what they are.  Watch em for info or entertainment, and if that doesn't work - change the channel.

----------


## Mad Cow

> I watched a few episodes.  I thought they did a good job at explaining to an audience what and why they were doing things.  These shows are what they are.  Watch em for info or entertainment, and if that doesn't work - change the channel.


Yup. I do have to admit though, that 
i was able to come close to makeing friction fire after watching Cody Lundin do it.

----------

